
What would a disruptive bank look like? - tomblomfield
http://jackgavigan.com/2014/04/14/disruptive-bank/
======
cjbenedikt
Excellent post, as mentioned it would be easy to acquire the necessary talent
pool in London. However, just starting out on the tech platform would have a
significant price tag attached which means funding would be necessary even
without a MVP....hard if not impossible to find

~~~
jackgavigan
The Twitter conversation that led to that post started with me pointing out
that VCs "don't fund NASA [i.e. large up-front cost] projects these days. They
fund little consumer startups with traction" \-
[https://twitter.com/JackGavigan/status/432633513666281472](https://twitter.com/JackGavigan/status/432633513666281472)
\- and cited retail banking as an example -
[https://twitter.com/JackGavigan/status/432644947485802497](https://twitter.com/JackGavigan/status/432644947485802497)

------
avmich
Automated functions, like storing money, transfers, (digital?) check
processing, buying indices - all on explicit commands and with fees - even
storing money - but dirt cheap.

After that we can talk about less clear-cut functions, like various kinds of
investments or loan offerings.

~~~
jackgavigan
I would ignore checks. Here in the UK, they're hardly used anymore.

------
espressopowered
This was my rejected idea for Ycombinator. I still think there's a lot of
potential in this space, very similar to Simple.

~~~
seanbarry
Me too! What a coincidence! Oh... wait

